Ask HN: What are you working on and why is it awesome? Please include URL - babayaga_
======
thedevindevops
What if it doesn't have a url?

------
ariola
[https://merit.world/](https://merit.world/) ... because it will kill
capitalism. Eventually. (but first it will fix FOSS)

